

Ask HN: Open Source Projects Looking for Help - karangoeluw

Let&#x27;s start a monthly thread where open source projects can ask for <i>specific</i> help.<p>It&#x27;s not required, but appreciated if this format if followed:<p>- Name of project<p>- URL<p>- Short description (Languages etc)<p>- Link to issues<p>- A few specific issues that you need help with.
======
Sir_Cmpwn
I have a lot of projects you might be interested in.

## MediaCrush ##

Open source video, audio, and image hosting.

[https://mediacru.sh](https://mediacru.sh)

Languages: Python, CoffeeScript, SCSS

Issues:
[https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush/issues?state=open](https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush/issues?state=open)

Join #mediacrush on irc.freenode.net to chat about helping. There are tons of
things, big and small, that need to get done.

## KnightOS ##

Kernel and userland for Texas Instruments calculators.

[http://knightos.org](http://knightos.org)

Languages: Assembly

Join #knightos on irc.freenode.net to chat about helping. Need help finishing
up a bunch of small tasks (like better datetime math) and a few bigger tasks
(like a writable filesystem).

## Craft.Net ##

Open source Minecraft client+server+utils, compatible with official software.

[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net)

Languages: C#

Issues:
[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/Craft.Net)

Join #craft.net on irc.freenode.net to chat about helping. Exciting plans for
Craft.Net.Rendering are underway, as well as plenty of other issues.

## LockBox ##

Secure file syncronization based on gpg, rsync, and your own ring of trust.

[https://github.com/SirCmpwn/lockbox](https://github.com/SirCmpwn/lockbox)

Languages: Whatever you want

Currently only done in concept. Get in touch if you want to help out:
sir@cmpwn.com

## Other ##

I have loads of other projects you may be interested in, all of which are open
for pull requests: [https://github.com/SirCmpwn](https://github.com/SirCmpwn)

------
BradRuderman
\- pyhs2

\-
[https://github.com/bradruderman/pyhs2](https://github.com/bradruderman/pyhs2)

\- Python library to programmatically query hive. Skills needed (python, java,
thrift, c)

\-
[https://github.com/bradruderman/pyhs2/issues?page=1&state=op...](https://github.com/bradruderman/pyhs2/issues?page=1&state=open)

\- I would like a contributor who understands thrift, and how to optimize it.
I would like to remove the dependent libraries (sasl + thrift) by building
them into the library itself. I would also like to have a resource that can
help improve underlying thrift code to improve the library.

------
gault8121
\- Quill -

[http://www.quill.org](http://www.quill.org)

Quill is a free web application that provides interactive English grammar
lessons. We have built 30 hours of lessons (www.quill.org/lessons), and we
currently have 5,000 students using our site.

The site is built in Ruby on Rails.

All of our outstanding issues are at: [https://github.com/empirical-
org/Compass/issues?state=open](https://github.com/empirical-
org/Compass/issues?state=open)

There are a variety of issues, from small bug fixes to major features. If
you're interested in the project, please reach out to me at peter@quill.org.

------
stevekemp
Lumail, a scriptable console-based mail-client

[http://lumail.org/](http://lumail.org/)

There is a (small) issue list here:
[https://github.com/skx/lumail/issues](https://github.com/skx/lumail/issues)

A simple(?) issue I cannot resolve relates to compiling under Mac OS X - Using
readline from the ports system, and that issue is tracked here -
[https://github.com/skx/lumail/issues/179](https://github.com/skx/lumail/issues/179)

Any update from a Mac user would be most welcome.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I'm partway through writing a bot to post this automagically.

